# Salary for a 2 year experience software engineer



## CatD

Hello,

I have recently moved to the Netherlands, and I would like to know what is an expected (average) brut salary for a software engineer with 2 years of experience, in the area of den Hague/ Rotterdam?

Thank you


----------



## cschrd2

Best is check web pages like http://www.intermediair.nl/testen-tools/salariskompas but there are also others


----------



## CatD

Thank you for the reply. I was hoping more for an answer from someone that had first hand contact with this, someone that has already been in the position, as the salary websites might not always be accurate.


----------



## cschrd2

At this moment people worry more about getting a job and keeping it, then looking at salary rates. 2 years experience is surely not really considered huge differentiator unfortunately.


----------



## CatD

I agree with you. But I during an interview, or employment negotiation, I should know what to expect for.


----------



## Bean7

Software Engineer Salary in Netherland: €60,639 ~ $78,072 
Software Engineer Salary in US: $95,000


----------



## wwob

I would say that it depends a lot on the sector you'll work in.
Usually companies that do contract jobs hire younger people and offer lower salaries but more perks, and a less formal work environment. With 2 years of experience in Msft stack I would say around EUR 30K to 40K, Java a little bit higher, PHP a little bit lower. 
If you look for positions within IT departments or in-house development, usually salaries are higher, 35 to 50K. 

This is, of course, for junior positions. And it's based on my experience and other expat devs I know.


----------

